# Help with cables and speaker wire



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello all,

First foray into home theater. My set up is as follows:

Samsung DLP 56'
Pioneer VSX 1120 A/V Receiver
Directv HD DVR
Oppo DVD Player
AppleTV
Paradigm Mini Monitor V6
Paradigm CC-190 Center
Paradigm PV-60R (in ceiling)

I am waiting for the speakers to arrive and then I will be getting it all installed. I know i need HDMI cables for the receiver to the TV and the TV, DVD and ATV to the receiver. 

My real issue is what do I need to hook up the speakers? The wires for the in ceiling are already run but they are bare.

So what will I need to purchase to hook all of this up the easiest way possible? I have heard of banana clips but do not know how to use them, whether to buy open or closed, etc. 

I looked on monoprice but it just confuses me more. I also need somethign to allow sharing of my network connection for the DTV box and the receiver.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

At the speaker just connect them with the bare wire. At your equipment you would have something like this on your wall:










You would then just use speaker wire from the back of your receiver and into a banana plug, which would plug into the above plate. You don't have to use the banana plugs. But it looks much better if you do IMO.

For the network connection, I'm going to assume you already have a router hooked up but only one port at the equipment. Just buy a switch and place it somewhere inconspicuous. :T

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Duckyspawn said:


> My real issue is what do I need to hook up the speakers? The wires for the in ceiling are already run but they are bare.
> 
> So what will I need to purchase to hook all of this up the easiest way possible? I have heard of banana clips but do not know how to use them, whether to buy open or closed, etc.


When you say “bare wire” I assume you mean you have the speaker cables coming directly out of the wall? If you unscrew the black and red posts on the receiver, you’ll find a slot that the bare wire will slip into. Then you tighten the post to secure the connection.  

Alternately, you can use banana plugs, such as the ones pictured below. The nice thing about banana plugs is that once they’re installed on the speaker cable, it makes for a quick and easy connection to the receiver. You can pay ridiculous prices for them, but basic inexpensive ones like these are really all you need.












> I also need somethign to allow sharing of my network connection for the DTV box and the receiver.


They call those things “routers.” 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

I suppose I wasnt really clear on my setup beyond the actual equipment. The in ceiling speakers already wired, just need connectors for the back of the receiver. 

The front and centers will go directly from the receiver to the speakers. 

I have a router and an ethernet jack behind the wall unit. Need a way to split it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe you can buy splitters at Best Buy.


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

Duckyspawn said:


> I suppose I wasnt really clear on my setup beyond the actual equipment. The in ceiling speakers already wired, just need connectors for the back of the receiver.
> 
> The front and centers will go directly from the receiver to the speakers.


I have always just hooked bare speaker wire up to the binding posts on the receiver. However, it is time consuming so I purchased a pair each of the Open Screw and the Closed Screw type of banana plugs from Monoprice to try them out. Either seems to work well.

I think I like the open screw type best because the wire is inserted into a hole and is tightened down and should be very secure. On the other hand, the closed screw type keeps the wire farther away from the chassis of the receiver. I'm not sure if this would make it any safer from a short if a wire comes loose or not.


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

I bought the closed screw type and am waiting for them to arrive. Then I can finally get my system hooked up.


----------

